# Is My Hamster Happy?



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi!

I have a 5 months old male Syrian hamster. The entire time I've had him I've been working on taming him, but he's still quite bitey. If I don't handle him with gloves he'll bite and make me bleed. 

I only take him out of his cage once a month, or so. He lives in a 550 square inch bin cage. With lots of aspen shavings, about 6 inchs. He has a 12 inch silent spinner as well. Every 2-3 weeks I change up his cage set-up. 

Every other day I give him a fresh fruit/veggie. And he always has fresh water. 

Do you think he's happy?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can't really tell from that info.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It would be unusual for a male hamster to bite.

How do you pick him up?


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> Can't really tell from that info.


What else do you want to know? I can post a picture of his cage set up.


Rafa said:


> It would be unusual for a male hamster to bite.
> 
> How do you pick him up?


I put my hand out flat out on the floor of his cage so he's aware I'm there, and I talk to him. Then I get both hands and scoop him up gently from underneath.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Biscuit123 said:


> *What else do you want to know?* I can post a picture of his cage set up.
> 
> I put my hand out flat out on the floor of his cage so he's aware I'm there, and I talk to him. Then I get both hands and scoop him up gently from underneath.


What is his behaviour like?
What does he have to do?
Does he have plenty of hiding spaces?
Does he rush around when out and about in his cage - going from hiding place to hiding place?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Biscuit123 said:


> I only take him out of his cage once a month, or so


In the wild hamsters travel for miles every night, to keep him happy he needs to be allowed to run around out of his cage on a daily basis. Do you have secure room you could let him roam around whilst you supervise him? This will help you to tame him too as he really needs to be handled regularly.


----------



## Biscuit123 (Jul 24, 2017)

Animallover26 said:


> What is his behaviour like?
> What does he have to do?
> Does he have plenty of hiding spaces?
> Does he rush around when out and about in his cage - going from hiding place to hiding place?


1. His behavior is curious and he's very active.
2. He has three large tubes through t out his cage, a large hut to go underneath and on top of. An underground house I buried underneath his bedding. And a sandbath, full and cleaned out regularly.
3.He has plenty of places to hide in his cage, two huts, and three tubes, and an underground hut.
4. Yes when out of his cage he's very active and is always doing something.


noushka05 said:


> In the wild hamsters travel for miles every night, to keep him happy he needs to be allowed to run around out of his cage on a daily basis. Do you have secure room you could let him roam around whilst you supervise him? This will help you to tame him too as he really needs to be handled regularly.


I don't really have any rooms in my house safe for a hamster. Except the bathroom which is fairly large. I also have a play pen for him as well. I'll take him out more often. Too


----------

